# Need some front end fitting advice



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am just getting started fitting the front end back together. Have a slight issue where it looks like in order to get the front fender to line up with the front of the body I need to have it about 1-2 inches higher at the front cross member. I looked at the diagram in my restoration book and can't see anthing obvious I am missing, but am wondering about the way the front cross member mounts to the frame. I picked up new bushings and have those installed but again, seems a bit too low. Here are some pics showing my work in progress. Any ideas would be appreciated. I am assuming I could make a spacer under the bushing but don't want to go down that route until I triple check I am not missing something obvious. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You need to raise the radiator support. There should be rubber bushings between the chassis rail and the support, where the bolt goes through....shim as necessary with washers.....Eric


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Your missing radiator support bushings. Kits can easily be found at places like opgi and Ames. Should cost about $30 (ballpark). 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hard to see from those pictures, but I have the bushings installed. I have the two bushings sandwiched around the radiator suport but it "feels" like I should have something else underneath the bushing as the support is just barely above the frame. Happy to shim between the bottom bushing and the frame, just was curious if there was a block or something I am missing here. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No block..just multiple large washers like the factory used....and plenty of patience!!!


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks in the photos car is on a lift with no support on the frt suspension to even out the load. If you can put wheels on car and put back on ground and see what you have then. Could just be the nose is saging from no load support to frt end of car being on a lift.
Good luck


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

It is on a lift as you pointed out, will drop it down and see what effect that has, but I am not really close to final fitting, just wanting to make sure i had the plan at this point. Thanks again for all the help, starting to dimly remember taking out some washers when I took it all apart. (did not think that would be 3 yrs ago... where has the time gone?)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Fred007 said:


> Hard to see from those pictures, but I have the bushings installed. I have the two bushings sandwiched around the radiator suport but it "feels" like I should have something else underneath the bushing as the support is just barely above the frame. Happy to shim between the bottom bushing and the frame, just was curious if there was a block or something I am missing here. Thanks for the tips!


"Sandwiched around" is not where they go, if I'm understanding what you're saying correctly. One biscuit goes inside the frame rail on between the bolt head (or nut) and the inside of the frame rail. The other biscuit goes on top of the frame rail -between- the frame rail and the radiator support. The "top" of the radiator support only gets the nut and the "fat" metal washer on it. Yes - this allows the radiator support to "flop around" and have some give to it when it's mounted on the frame with nothing else connected to it, but everything tightens up when you tie in the fenders.

Also you don't have to tighten the bolts down like Atlas so that the biscuits get squashed flat. Generally, tight enough so that the outer circumference of the biscuits is "the same" as the fat metal washers is what you want.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree.....and then shim as necessary. There are special thick washers with 7/16 holes you can use. (They are cheaper than spark plugs) :cheers :rofl: Sorry man, I had too....been there!


----------

